# How to Report a Spammer



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2009)

Right it seems people are not quite sure how to do this. So here is a tutorial. This is the *quickest and most effective* way of reporting a spammer or any other selling/offensive post.

1) Look below there username for this icon:






2) Click on it for the post in question. This takes you to the report page (see attachment).

3) Fill out the details as you would a normal post and click send report. This goes to all the moderators and one of them will deal with the post.

4) Try this on this post without clicking send.

5) Go and report the spammers.


----------



## Bill G. (Apr 22, 2009)

Super!

I'll do it the next time I see a Spammer! I haven't seen any lately. But I'm ready for the buggers!

Bill G.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm soooo gonna get you banned!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

Whooops!


----------



## Bill G. (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm ducking to get out of the cross fire!

Bill G.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 22, 2009)

We have an admin rule that throws Lucky's reports to the trash bin...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

Careful Eric......You're one click away!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2009)

Gnomey - thanks for posting this!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2009)

No worries Joe. It would be better if it was moved and sticky in the announcements forum for all too see rather than 'hidden' in off topic.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks, never knew this. Ground crew ready and waiting!  !


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 22, 2009)

So, to be fully prepared, we should all test this proceedure on Lucky's posts? Okeedokee......


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

Click...click! And that's you banned RA!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2009)

RA !!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 22, 2009)

Great post, Gnomey...

Let's see...so we just scroll down to Lucky's post...

Click the little slow tractor icon thingy...

And now we wait


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey! Shouldn't you be banned by now!?  Click..click, click..click!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Soren (Apr 23, 2009)

Click, click, click, click click click click clickclickclick.......!!! Hahaa soon I will own this forum!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2009)

That's what you think! Click..click!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2009)

Right it seems people are not quite sure how to do this. So here is a tutorial. This is the *quickest and most effective* way of reporting a spammer or any other selling/offensive post.

1) Look below there username for this icon:






2) Click on it for the post in question. This takes you to the report page (see attachment).

3) Fill out the details as you would a normal post and click send report. This goes to all the moderators and one of them will deal with the post.

4) Try this on this post without clicking send.

5) Go and report the spammers.


----------



## Bill G. (Apr 22, 2009)

Super!

I'll do it the next time I see a Spammer! I haven't seen any lately. But I'm ready for the buggers!

Bill G.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm soooo gonna get you banned!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

Whooops!


----------



## Bill G. (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm ducking to get out of the cross fire!

Bill G.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 22, 2009)

We have an admin rule that throws Lucky's reports to the trash bin...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

Careful Eric......You're one click away!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2009)

Gnomey - thanks for posting this!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2009)

No worries Joe. It would be better if it was moved and sticky in the announcements forum for all too see rather than 'hidden' in off topic.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks, never knew this. Ground crew ready and waiting!  !


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 22, 2009)

So, to be fully prepared, we should all test this proceedure on Lucky's posts? Okeedokee......


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

Click...click! And that's you banned RA!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2009)

RA !!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 22, 2009)

Great post, Gnomey...

Let's see...so we just scroll down to Lucky's post...

Click the little slow tractor icon thingy...

And now we wait


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey! Shouldn't you be banned by now!?  Click..click, click..click!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Soren (Apr 23, 2009)

Click, click, click, click click click click clickclickclick.......!!! Hahaa soon I will own this forum!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2009)

That's what you think! Click..click!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2009)

Right it seems people are not quite sure how to do this. So here is a tutorial. This is the *quickest and most effective* way of reporting a spammer or any other selling/offensive post.

1) Look below there username for this icon:






2) Click on it for the post in question. This takes you to the report page (see attachment).

3) Fill out the details as you would a normal post and click send report. This goes to all the moderators and one of them will deal with the post.

4) Try this on this post without clicking send.

5) Go and report the spammers.


----------



## Bill G. (Apr 22, 2009)

Super!

I'll do it the next time I see a Spammer! I haven't seen any lately. But I'm ready for the buggers!

Bill G.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm soooo gonna get you banned!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

Whooops!


----------



## Bill G. (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm ducking to get out of the cross fire!

Bill G.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 22, 2009)

We have an admin rule that throws Lucky's reports to the trash bin...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

Careful Eric......You're one click away!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2009)

Gnomey - thanks for posting this!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2009)

No worries Joe. It would be better if it was moved and sticky in the announcements forum for all too see rather than 'hidden' in off topic.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks, never knew this. Ground crew ready and waiting!  !


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 22, 2009)

So, to be fully prepared, we should all test this proceedure on Lucky's posts? Okeedokee......


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

Click...click! And that's you banned RA!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2009)

RA !!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 22, 2009)

Great post, Gnomey...

Let's see...so we just scroll down to Lucky's post...

Click the little slow tractor icon thingy...

And now we wait


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey! Shouldn't you be banned by now!?  Click..click, click..click!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Soren (Apr 23, 2009)

Click, click, click, click click click click clickclickclick.......!!! Hahaa soon I will own this forum!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2009)

That's what you think! Click..click!


----------

